# Training belt



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone recommend a good belt for squatting. Currently I don't wear one and haven't in years but kinda 'live with a bad back'.

Wahlander is currently on the list unless others recommend something better/cheaper but quality.

@Sparkey I am just testing whether I can start a thread so no need to move nor delete. :thumb


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Bugger was hovering :lol:

Spidey sense was tingling.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sparkey said:


> Bugger was hovering :lol:
> 
> Spidey sense was tingling.


 I actually wrote the thread out back when the forum was having issues. It had saved it hence posting just now.

I'd post both threads in the equipment section but it gets little to no traffic. :boohoo:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I actually wrote the thread out back when the forum was having issues. It had saved it hence posting just now.
> 
> I'd post both threads in the equipment section but it gets little to no traffic. :boohoo:


 Well Mr Blue, whilst I understand your concern about the little traffic in the equipment section, that is no reason to try and bend the rules young man!

Dappadondave was also annoyed when I moved his 'Lifting shoes' thread to equipment, he went on to receive a multitude of comments (14 actually and 164 views).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sparkey said:


> Well Mr Blue, whilst I understand your concern about the little traffic in the equipment section, that is no reason to try and bend the rules young man!
> 
> Dappadondave was also annoyed when I moved his 'Lifting shoes' thread, but went on to receive a multitude of comments ....in the said sub section.


 Ok, I think to be fair to others that have had their threads moved, you could move this in about 2 days time to the strength section and then after the weekend move it to the cemetery....I mean equipment section?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ok, I think to be fair to others that have had their threads moved, you could move this in about 2 days time to the strength section and then after the weekend move it to the cemetery....I mean equipment section?


 Err....no.

When I'm on duty, nothing goes unseen.









*

*


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Anyone recommend a good belt for squatting. Currently I don't wear one and haven't in years but kinda 'live with a bad back'.
> 
> Wahlander is currently on the list unless others recommend something better/cheaper but quality.
> 
> @Sparkey I am just testing whether I can start a thread so no need to move nor delete. :thumb


 Not to sure on your budget but these are good I have the Rehband version which costs a bit more

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts/heavy-duty-back-support.html

I have 2 belts and will keep the wide neoprene belt on and swap between the Velcro outer belt and a thick 10mm powerlifting belt.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> Err....no.
> 
> When I'm on duty, nothing goes unseen.
> 
> ...


 Lol....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Not to sure on your budget but these are good I have the Rehband version which costs a bit more
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts/heavy-duty-back-support.html
> 
> I have 2 belts and will keep the wide neoprene belt on and swap between the Velcro outer belt and a thick 10mm powerlifting belt.


 Thanks for the reply, I'll be honest, I don't have a budget as such. The Wahlander is £160 if I remember rightly but due to the chronic tightness I get in my lower back when squatting, I'm thinking the cost is immaterial if it prevents this.

Strange thing today is that the tightness wasn't so bad as usual even though I went heavier(worked up to 180kg for 8-still holding back a bit due to knee tendon injury). I do stretch but perhaps not enough and the only thing that relieves the tightness is getting upside down on my inversion table.

I'll keep the one you linked in mind although I'll only use it for squatting as I prefer beltless if I can.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'll be honest, I don't have a budget as such. The Wahlander is £160 if I remember rightly but due to the chronic tightness I get in my lower back when squatting, I'm thinking the cost is immaterial if it prevents this.
> 
> Strange thing today is that the tightness wasn't so bad as usual even though I went heavier(worked up to 180kg for 8-still holding back a bit due to knee tendon injury). I do stretch but perhaps not enough and the only thing that relieves the tightness is getting upside down on my inversion table.
> 
> I'll keep the one you linked in mind although I'll only use it for squatting as I prefer beltless if I can.


 That's strong squatting considering your knee and back issue. Im guilty of not stretching enough especially after squatting and deadlifting and it can play havoc with my lower back, iv started incorporating a lot of banded movements and dusted off the foam roller and lacrosse ball along with daily stretching now.

They also do a single neoprene support belt which might be an option if you prefer beltless.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts/strength-shop-back-support.html


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Welcome to the realm of 'EQUIPMENT' young Mr Blue.

Whilst you are here, if you need anything (other than the thread moving back to Gen Con) Just dial 9.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> That's strong squatting considering your knee and back issue. Im guilty of not stretching enough especially after squatting and deadlifting and it can play havoc with my lower back, iv started incorporating a lot of banded movements and dusted off the foam roller and lacrosse ball along with daily stretching now.
> 
> They also do a single neoprene support belt which might be an option if you prefer beltless.
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts/strength-shop-back-support.html


 I prefer the freedom of beltless. I run very hot due to thyroid and food allergy issues so the less covering me the better.

Funny thing is, I am working towards a 140kg OHP and I get no bother with my back doing these, just squatting. I have asked one of the lads who is high up on the rankings in his fed for PL his opinion on my squat form and he says it's very good form so it's probably not a flexibility issue but I will still work on it anyway. It is frustrating because it is like it's deep inside and doesn't feel muscular although when it's tight it's like my muscles have tightened up around it to protect the injury and I can't release the tension. Sometimes I think I need to get on a reverse hyper to see if that sorts it. I'd buy one but I really don't have the space and I don't know any gyms local enough with one.

I'm hoping that maybe someone can recommend a belt that'll eliminate this back issue which I've had for about 15yrs.

Hopefully that makes sense as to my reasons for a belt?



Sparkey said:


> Welcome to the realm of 'EQUIPMENT' young Mr Blue.
> 
> Whilst you are here, if you need anything (other than the thread moving back to Gen Con) Just dial 9.


 #9


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've always used one of these, incredible value for the price, provides really good back support.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

nWo said:


> I've always used one of these, incredible value for the price, provides really good back support.


 Am I right in believing that this is like a 'normal' weightlifting belt? In my early days I wore a belt like this but I think I stopped using one around age 25, around 17yrs ago. That's why I was thinking the full on powerlifting ones may be better?

I do appreciate everyone's input. :thumbup1:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's why I was thinking the full on powerlifting ones may be better?


 Good links on below thread

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/322523-dl-squat-belt/?do=embed


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TERBO said:


> Good links on below thread
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/322523-dl-squat-belt/?do=embed


 Thanks for this, I have had a look through and as per usual the size I need in the colour I would prefer isn't in stock.

The other bizarre thing is that I did squats on Tuesday night and my lower back felt fine, bloody mind games making it tempting to carry on as I am to which I'll no doubt regret sooner or later. :cool2:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I prefer the freedom of beltless. I run very hot due to thyroid and food allergy issues so the less covering me the better.
> 
> Funny thing is, I am working towards a 140kg OHP and I get no bother with my back doing these, just squatting. I have asked one of the lads who is high up on the rankings in his fed for PL his opinion on my squat form and he says it's very good form so it's probably not a flexibility issue but I will still work on it anyway. It is frustrating because it is like it's deep inside and doesn't feel muscular although when it's tight it's like my muscles have tightened up around it to protect the injury and I can't release the tension. Sometimes I think I need to get on a reverse hyper to see if that sorts it. I'd buy one but I really don't have the space and I don't know any gyms local enough with one.
> 
> ...


 No belt I've used has address muscle tightness, but I'd love to find one that did!

I have a diagnosed unstable lumbar spine, which sounds very much like the symptoms you're describing. My back can go in to spasm warming up with 60kg on rack pulls, but on another day will happily pull 180kg for 8 reps. It seems to be pot luck.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> No belt I've used has address muscle tightness, but I'd love to find one that did!
> 
> I have a diagnosed unstable lumbar spine, which sounds very much like the symptoms you're describing. My back can go in to spasm warming up with 60kg on rack pulls, but on another day will happily pull 180kg for 8 reps. It seems to be pot luck.


 Cheers for this, I'll google it and see what I think.

Strangely I get no issues doing OHP's but anything that stretches or stresses my lower back as in contracting is simply one I am always wary of.

Thanks.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Cheers for this, I'll google it and see what I think.
> 
> Strangely I get no issues doing OHP's but anything that stretches or stresses my lower back as in contracting is simply one I am always wary of.
> 
> Thanks.


 Overhead press is fine for me too, seated or standing.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Overhead press is fine for me too, seated or standing.


 I think I'm going to carry on as I am and see if it improves although I'm not holding out much hope given that it has been like it about 20yrs.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I think I'm going to carry on as I am and see if it improves although I'm not holding out much hope given that it has been like it about 20yrs.


 I've had my issue for about 13-14 years. I've also had a decompression done at L5/S1 to release pressure on a disk - which removed much of the chronic pain I had. However, the stiffness/tightness and spasms never went away.

Good luck dude. If you haven't already, perhaps a physio can help. But they put me down the route of stretching, which helps, but doesn't 'fix' the problem. I'm tempted to see an Osteopath or a sports therapist for another opinion on how to get back to leg press, squats and rack pulls. I doubt I'll ever go near deads or bent over rows again, sadly.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> I've had my issue for about 13-14 years. I've also had a decompression done at L5/S1 to release pressure on a disk - which removed much of the chronic pain I had. However, the stiffness/tightness and spasms never went away.
> 
> Good luck dude. If you haven't already, perhaps a physio can help. But they put me down the route of stretching, which helps, but doesn't 'fix' the problem. I'm tempted to see an Osteopath or a sports therapist for another opinion on how to get back to leg press, squats and rack pulls. I doubt I'll ever go near deads or bent over rows again, sadly.


 I don't ever do bent over rows, they'd rip me to shreds, even kneeling down doing floor laying rips me to pieces.

The thing I find that brings me release is my inversion table. As they don't have one in the gym I actually use the elbow pads on the dips frame and try to relax my lower back as the weight of my legs stretches my vertebrae. It doesn't always work but my inversion table does. Generally I'll use that 3 times a week.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Might have to look at an inversion table. I know Dorian Yates is a massive advocate of them. Thanks for the advice


----------

